

YC Interview Stories and Advice from 7 Companies in YC W11 - kapilkale
http://www.giftrocket.com/yc-interview-advice

======
fbuilesv
Awesome article overall, I'm thankful for the founders taking the time to
answer this. I only wish the Like.fm guys had been a bit more concise:

 _There are things you do that lets them know you really are committed, all-
in, focused, and determined to succeed. Do those things_

What are those things?

 _They did ask something that I wasn’t expecting, but I forgot what it was.
Might have been why Last.fm users would switch over._

What was the answer?

Overall, as someone who's preparing to go through this in a week, I'm
extremely grateful for the article.

~~~
chrischen
Like.fm founder here.

I guess the thing I did that might have most likely shown that I was committed
to what I was doing was that I had dropped out of college for the site
_before_ applying to YC.

~~~
fbuilesv
A lot more informative, thanks Chris.

------
pg
Oddly enough that may be a picture of John Resig.

------
lpolovets
I think it's interesting that 7 out of 9 companies basically said they didn't
get any questions that flustered them. I wonder if this indicates:

1\. so much confidence that you don't get flustered.

2\. so much prior preparation that you don't get flustered.

3\. not wanting to seem imperfect in the interview story.

I wonder what the actual breakdown between 1, 2, and 3 is...

    
    
       50%/50%/0%?
    
       90%/5%/5%?
    
       5%/90%/5%?
    
       20%/20%/60%?
    

Something else? Or perhaps there are other possibilities that I missed?

~~~
zbruhnke
It's probably a good indicator that the team at YC is very good at picking
people who know their market and target audience. For the project our team is
working on now we know everything there is to know about the industry and we
wake up every morning trying to learn more.

Sometimes preparedness is a side affect of knowledge, if you feel you have
prepared for every possible question that could be asked, then be sure to
think of 10 more questions too just in case. Confidence is a trait that almost
never goes unnoticed and typically having confidence in yourself gives those
around you confidence in your abilities

------
rokhayakebe
I would like to see an _Inside YC companies_ video show. Something similar to
ThisWeekIn, but the interviewer actually goes and meet the companies. An
inside look.

